# Guns????



## kocur228 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a SG-2 gun right now and I'm wondering is it any good , is the SG-3 or the Racx Contractor alot better . Will I notice a big difference ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If there is nothing wrong with the gun you are using then I don't see any reason to spend money to buy another one, upgrade when you need it. I spend a good bit more on tips and housings then on the guns.
I use the new contractor guns.


----------

